# New member "Cearbhaill"



## Cearbhaill (Dec 28, 2005)

Another new member here-

After a four decades long career with dogs (I am a certified master groomer) I have taken the kitty plunge! Three weeks ago I adopted "Renfield" and "Rochester", two litter brothers from our local Humane Society. I have long heard that male kitties make the best pets and further that orange tabby (marmalade or ginger) male kitties are the cream of the kitty crop. So imagine my absolute pleasure at finding two marmalade boys and littermates at that! They were just eight weeks old and are now mine, mine, mine.

So we kitty proofed the house, made them a safe room for the initial few days, and proceeded with the learning curve that taking on a new species requires. Food choices, litter choices, cat tree choices- it is a whole new world to us. Apart from the usual sneezies everything is going smashingly. Both boys are extremely people oriented, friendly, and not spooky at all. And while I feel that they were much too young to be in a shelter I am also delighted that I was able to get hold of them this young.

I have been lurking here since deciding to adopt and now that I am a kitty Mom for real thought it time to register. I do look forward to getting to know you folks and your cats.

I have posted a photo of my boys in the "Meet My Kitty" forum!

-Toni
South Florida USA


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Toni


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your kittens are so sweet!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix BIG baby girl


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome Toni!!!!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Toni. Glad you took the plunge. 
Im going to go look at your new additions!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Toni! You will find lots of great info and support here as you get acquainted with cat ownership. I also love orange boys! Great choice.

~~goes to Meet My Kitty to check out the pics~~


----------

